# The "Vacationer"



## Seiryu (Jul 7, 2009)

So recently a friend went on vacation and when he goes places I watch his cat Gidget for him. Instead of going over there everyday and leaving her in her cage (she has urinary issues so has to stay in her cage while he's gone), I decided to take her with me this time for 5 days.

She's 21 (yep 21!). Luckily she did just fine and had no issues to speak of. I kept her in my room away from the other cats as she dislikes them. I think she liked all the extra attention while my friend was gone. And all the kitty treats 

Her brushing herself. I guess I don't do a good enough job . She's obsessed with scratching her chin!






And here is a very feminine picture of her I think. Nice pose!





And here is a decent face shot of her. I love her eyes. She doesn't look too bad for being 21. Although you can feel her bones nowadays. I bet she has at least another 1-2 years left.


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2009)

Awww Gidget is beautiful . It was very nice of you to bring her to yout place, I am sure she was happy about it


----------



## terryo (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't believe that she is 21!!!! What great love she must have had to reach that age. She is special.


----------

